# [Reseau-Masquerading] Problème de l'espace...

## razer

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaite vous soumettre mon problème réseau qui me parait clairement farfelu...

Tout d'abord, son infrastructure pour bien comprendre :

Net <-> Modem numericable <-192.168.0.0/24-> Serveur <-192.168.1.0/24-> Switch <-> Reseau local

Il y a donc 2 cartes réseau sur le serveur, et un switch Linksys (qui semble hors de cause ??)

Le serveur est configuré pour le masquerading entre eth1 (réseau local, 1.x) et eth0 (modem, 0.x), via shorewall 

Voici ce qui se passe :

Le téléchargement via une connexion directe d'un poste client (donc connexion masqueradée) est affreusement lent.

Le téléchargement via le proxy squid du serveur est normale

Lors d'un téléchargement masqueradé, si je lance une copie d'un gros fichier situé sur le serveur vers le poste client, et donc que je solicite la bande passante du réseau interne, le téléchargement atteint sa vitesse normale. Si tôt la copie terminée, il redevient anormalement lent

Les test sont fait à partir des graphiques de conky situé sur le serveur, ainsi que par la sortie de wget utilisé pour le téléchargement.

J'aimerais vos lumière, parce que franchement, là j'y comprend rien...

----------

## 404_crazy

en effet c'est farfelu... peut tu mettre en route un sniffer (genre tshark) sur ton serveur pendant que tu fait le différents tests que tu a déjà fait ?

----------

## razer

Je viens de remplacer le switch 100Mbits par un vieux hub 10Mbits, et le problème a disparu

Je vous transmet la référence du swich (un linksys je crois), car il marche très bien sur le local. Il doit y avoir une gestion interne de bande passante, mais je n'en comprend pas vraiment la logique...

Je pense que le plus probable soit un dysfonctionnement, mais c'est quand même curieux !!

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## razer

Suite de mes investigations : la cause du problème n'es ni le switch ni le serveur, mais l'ubuntu installé sur mon portable.

La carte ethernet est une natsemi. Un essai sous Windows disculpe la carte en elle même : fonctionnement normal.

Donc : Sous linux 2.9.28 (ubuntu default), 2.6.29, 2.6.30 (perso), la carte ralentit drastiquement les connexions masqueradées, uniquement sur un switch 100. Soliciter la carte avec une copie sur le réseau interne fait disparaitre le problème

J'attends toujours une explication quelque part...

----------

## 404_crazy

la configuration IP et elle la meme sous windows que sous ton ubuntu ?

Il n'y a pas de changement au niveau @mac sur la ubuntu (style fake mac) ?

Pour mieux voir d'ou vient le probleme tu peut tester avec wireshark sur la ubuntu.

----------

## razer

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> la configuration IP et elle la meme sous windows que sous ton ubuntu ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas de changement au niveau @mac sur la ubuntu (style fake mac) ?

 

L'IP est attribuée par dhcp selon l'adresse MAC, elle est donc la même sous windows. Dans le doute, j'ai effectuée une config manuelle avec une autre IP, idem...

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour mieux voir d'ou vient le probleme tu peut tester avec wireshark sur la ubuntu.

 

Je ne connais pas et je vais me renseigner. Cependant, à mon sens c'est trop tordu pour être un problème de config.

Le fait que la situation devient normale lors de gros transfert me fait penser à un bug du driver.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

une idée comme ça, j'ai déja eu un pb similaire, ça venait de la vitesse de dialogue.

tu peux faire le test en forçant le duplex en 10half comme sur ton hub et si ça marche essaie de le forcer en 100Full au lieu de auto...

voila mes 2 cents...bon courage

----------

